# Fixed bed/Storage space convesion



## 95340 (Jun 4, 2005)

I should be able to do this myself, i spent many years restoring antique furniture so I have many of the tools I will need. Restoring something is a different skill from designing and building something though so any help will be much appreciated.
The 654 we have is not the more common fixed rear bed, which is what we actually wanted, but it has been converted from the la shape to be a fixed bed. A previous owner has incorporated the fixed table (permanently fixed to the floor that is) into the conversion, put some ply over it and draped a material skirt around it. It does`nt look bad but its wasted space that we could do with. I want to remove the table and the L shape paneling that already exists, then make a frame to the same size as the standard 654 fixed bed, incorporating the removed panelling for the finish. This will give much needed storage space, we have equipment to carry with us on our travels.
Has anyone done this or a similar job, and if so, have you got any tips that may be of use? Such as floor fixings for the structure for example.
Thanks, Martin


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bluenote,

If no-one can give any info on this here,you could ring Peter Hambilton's in Preston,they have started doing modifications in Hymers,we rang awhile ago just to ask advice and they were most helpfull.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Fixed Bed*



Yes agree with Hymmi - Pete Hambilton is your man. Peter also stocks original Hymer timber.

Smick


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bluenote,
May I suggest a nosy around a few 'vans with fixed beds in the rear, take a couple of photos here a few measurements there? 

Do you have a dealer in your locale that you could visit for some ideas?

Just a thought ...
regards M&D


----------



## 95340 (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks for your replies. I`ll definitely look up Peter Hambiltons. I have some ideas, they just need to take sort of shape :roll:


----------

